# ISO Shepherds Pie Recipe



## summerf (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,  I am in desperate need of a good basic recipe for shepherds pie.  I cooked one a while back and the topping was too hard.  I don't know if I kept it in the oven too long or what! Anyway, I sure would appreciate a good recipe.  
Thanks. 
Summer
P.S.  You would never know I have been married for 42 years but alas I have to admit my husband is the better cook.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a good one   and even though it hasn't been 42 years (congrats on that BTW)  I get the same story from my wife. lol.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2008)

I know not many people here are fans of RR, but I make her version of Shepherd's Pie and am very happy with it. Quick and simple.
Recipes : 30 Minute Shepherd's Pie : Food Network


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

*My favorite Alcoholic*



pacanis said:


> I know not many people here are fans of RR, but I make her version of Shepherd's Pie and am very happy with it. Quick and simple.
> Recipes : 30 Minute Shepherd's Pie : Food Network



I second that, love her version!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2008)

i can only stand her when she's cooking, and only in small amounts with the sound turned off.

however, we really like her "30 minute" cookbooks. the shepard's pie (lamb = shepard's pie, beef = cottage pie ) recipe is a winner.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 11, 2008)

Have to say to me these recipes for shepherd's pie are complicated!!!

Bring a tiny amount of oil in a pot to heat and cook up some diced onion and minced garlic until going translucent.  Add ground lamb and move around in the pot to start colouring the meat.  Add some water - couple of table spoons (if necessary, drain some of the oil from the pot first - some ground lambs produce a lot of fat) and beware of spitting oil when you do.  Put the lid on for a little bit to help brown the meat.  Add your choice of vegetables (no potato and I would steer away from spinach or green beans), mine is carrots, celery, capsicum (for colour) and mushrooms, all done to a small dice except the mushrooms which are just sliced.  Add to the pot along with a good splash of Worcestershire sauce, a good blob or two of tomato paste, some dried herbs (I like parsley and chives here but you could also use thyme, rosemary (but go lightly), or sage quite well, maybe even some marjoram) and salt and pepper.  I cook to taste and quantities are to looks, meat should dominate the ingredients.  Transfer to a casserole dish when cooked.

Boil up enough potatoes to make a covering for your dish of choice.  You want the mash to be about one third of the dish.  Add some milk and butter to the mash while still hot and any seasoning required.  Put mash over dish and bake casserole dish in oven until the potato is crisping up into little waves with brown peaks.  Serve with salad and a good tomato chutney or sauce.

Yeah you can glaze the mash before putting it in the oven, but not really necessary.  Cottage pie is very similar but as BT said, substitute the beef for the lamb and amend seasonings and vegetables to compliment.

These dishes are the sort that you can clear out your vege drawer on and really are just savoury mince topped with mash and then baked.  Don't think of it as a dish but a couple of dishes put together.  I'll use my bolognaise mince meat at times for a cottage pie.  Sure you can get fancy with them, but this is rustic food designed to keep the farmer full and warm and be satiated. Meat and three veg.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 21, 2008)

saw an interesting version when Ming Tsai still had his tv show he adapted shepherd's pie to asian cuisine. He used duck rather than lamb, I forget what cut. He used spring onions, ginger, soy, sherry, etc. I dont have the whole recipe but you can probably figure out the rest. Not sure if he would have used potatoes, my guess is that he did.


----------



## Carlos75 (Apr 8, 2008)

summerf said:


> Hi,  I am in desperate need of a good basic recipe for shepherds pie.  I cooked one a while back and the topping was too hard.  I don't know if I kept it in the oven too long or what! Anyway, I sure would appreciate a good recipe.
> Thanks.
> Summer
> P.S.  You would never know I have been married for 42 years but alas I have to admit my husband is the better cook.




Make sure your mashed potatoes are nice and creamy, use plenty of milk. Cook in a moderately hot oven for about 35-40 mins should provide a crispy top but not too hard.


----------

